
Cypress Recorder – write Cypress tests much easier and faster - kabalabs
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cypress-recorder/glcapdcacdfkokcmicllhcjigeodacab
======
kabalabs
cypressrecorder.com

We have been working incredibly hard, and are incredibly excited to finally
share our new open source developer tool – Cypress Recorder with you all.

Cypress Recorder is a chrome developer tool that records user interaction
within a web application and generates Cypress code to allow the developer to
easily replicate that particular session. This speeds up the development cycle
by facilitating the creation of unit and integration tests. We strove to make
Cypress recorder incredibly easy to install and use, so that you can be up and
generating code in as little as one minute.

Cypress Recorder is available now in the Chrome Web Store. We’d appreciate it
if you would give it a try and leave us some feedback so that we can
understand how to make this tool more useful for you. If you like where we are
going with this tool, please consider helping us by leaving us an honest
review, star it on github if you like our tool, contribute code, and generally
help us to spread the word!

Please check out our website for more information. Thank you!

~~~
kabalabs
If cypressrecorder is not working for anyone, try adding the www:

www.cypressrecorder.com

And our github: [https://github.com/KabaLabs/Cypress-
Recorder](https://github.com/KabaLabs/Cypress-Recorder)

Thank you!

